
Gaia spots a 'ghost' galaxy next door - yesenadam
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-gaia-ghost-galaxy-door.html
======
icanhackit
_Ant 2 is known as a dwarf galaxy. As structures emerged in the early
Universe, dwarfs were the first galaxies to form_

[...]

 _What makes Ant 2 even more unusual is how little light it gives out.
Compared to the LMC, another satellite of the Milky Way, Ant 2 is 10,000 times
fainter. In other words, it is either far too large for its luminosity or far
too dim for its size._

The scifi nerd in me wants to believe it's a result of an ancient civilisation
shrouding huge numbers of stars in Dyson Spheres, waiting until they collided
with the next galaxy that they could feed on.

------
yesenadam
Original paper:

The hidden giant: discovery of an enormous Galactic dwarf satellite in Gaia
DR2

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.04082](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1811.04082)

